

Why Dr. Stallman hates Facebook? - ChankeyPathak
http://www.linuxstall.com/not-so-appreciated-attitude-of-dr-richard-stallman/

======
LewisOC
Because any sensible human being hates it. Apparently, he's sensible in this
regard.

